# Fee structure for Residency visa for spouse/children



## madmax (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello everybody,

Has anyone recently applied for a residency visa for their spouse & children in Dubai? If so, can you please confirm what the fee is?

I've got my head round the procedure...but am getting varying figures re how much I need to pay for each.

Both spouse/child are present in dubai currently. I've been told I can make an application for residency at any typing centre as they submit it online. I'll need passport copies(not original?!), attested marriage cert, birth cert. for children(FCO stamped etc), along with my passport copy/visa page, and few pics of each applicant.

Now cos they are already in UAE...I'll have to pay 750dh/application i.e. 250dh standard processing fee + 500dh cos applicants are in UAE. I was fine with this but I called a govt. help line (Amer Services 800 5111) and they say the fee is 1350dh! cos they are in UAE. I spoke to 3 different agents, 2 of them confirmed it to be 1350dh and 1 poor soul thinks its a flat 250dh regardless.

Is it worth just flying out to doha etc for 1/2days when Iam applying for their residency or can someone shed some light as to what the fee structure really is. 

Kind regards.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

For sure there is some fee to be paid when they are already in dubai. Sorry for giving you another figure, but I THINK that the fee paid in my wife's case was 500 Dhs as she was here on a visit visa
For my baby, I did not have a visit visa but en entry permit (which is like an application in process before they arrive in dubai) and I did not have to pay the fee. 

OKAY: I just found the reimbursement form for my wife's visa - 
Inside country visa fee	530.00 
Visa status change	570.00 
Medical check up	690.00 
Visa stamping	510.00 

Hope this helps.


----------



## madmax (Sep 16, 2009)

rsinner said:


> For sure there is some fee to be paid when they are already in dubai. Sorry for giving you another figure, but I THINK that the fee paid in my wife's case was 500 Dhs as she was here on a visit visa
> For my baby, I did not have a visit visa but en entry permit (which is like an application in process before they arrive in dubai) and I did not have to pay the fee.
> 
> OKAY: I just found the reimbursement form for my wife's visa -
> ...



Hi Rsinner,

Many thanks for the quick response.

Is there a way round paying the inside the country fee & visa status change fee? Like apply for an entry permit & exit UAE for a day? We get our visas on arrival so not sure if that'll work for us.

Regards.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

madmax said:


> Hi Rsinner,
> 
> Many thanks for the quick response.
> 
> ...


I am not sure if you will be able to get rid of both the components, but at least one of them for sure if you get an entry permit (that is, you apply for the visa while your wife is here, you get the entry permit, then instead of paying that fees, you just go out of the country and come back in (not on the visit visa on arrival but using this entry permit) )
Also, surely your country would have a PRO ? He would also be able to give you precise information. While what I am saying might be correct, you should still get a more informed opinion


----------



## madmax (Sep 16, 2009)

rsinner said:


> I am not sure if you will be able to get rid of both the components, but at least one of them for sure if you get an entry permit (that is, you apply for the visa while your wife is here, you get the entry permit, then instead of paying that fees, you just go out of the country and come back in (not on the visit visa on arrival but using this entry permit) )
> Also, surely your country would have a PRO ? He would also be able to give you precise information. While what I am saying might be correct, you should still get a more informed opinion




Cool, will chase it up with the PRO as well.

Many thanks for your input.


----------

